# Governemrnt loan for PR holders



## Hunny (May 2, 2012)

Dears

I want to study in australia as soon as I land there on my PR visa for 5 years.

does the australian gov give loan to PR holders fr studies or need to be citizens ??


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

No - PR Visa holders only get to pay the Australian - not International - fees but they have to 1) pay upfront and 2) compete for a place with the Australian graduates - not the international.

The second point means its much harder to get into university - as international students have a much lower requirement than an Australian (scores need to be higher and they must align with the Australian ATAR/TER - so sometimes a high school year must be completed or the student needs to complete an IB). To use the international requirements to get in means you also have to pay the international fees for the entire degree - even if you become a citizen.


----------



## Hunny (May 2, 2012)

So how much less will I have to pay if I apply in australian category?


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

A degree on HECS (government funded) will be $6000-9000 per full time year of the course.


----------



## Naveed539 (Feb 3, 2013)

tulauras said:


> A degree on HECS (government funded) will be $6000-9000 per full time year of the course.


And what will be the cost of an international student...just to get an idea about the difference in both costs...?


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

It depends on the course but generally $20,000-$25,000 per year.


----------



## Naveed539 (Feb 3, 2013)

tulauras said:


> It depends on the course but generally $20,000-$25,000 per year.


Thanks...
Is admission to Research based degrees being limited to the research projects based seats and is highly competitive OR it is easy to get admitted to any research based higher degree...?


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

It depends on the university and the course - there are many universities in Australia, each of which offers different courses with different requirements and level of popularity. In general Australia has a strong education system and is quite competitive. 

The Good Universities Guide is a good place to look for further information, but in general you will need a good level of English, good marks from a recognised prior qualification and an original research idea. 

I also note that the fees I quoted were for undergrad - postgrad study may cost more, but there also may be more scholarships available. 

I'd advise you to look at what universities offer a course that you are interested in, then consider your chances of getting in to each.


----------



## mackkjackk11 (Dec 5, 2013)

hiii...
Well this is quite useful site for particular forum.Since i am new i would suggest to take an advice from the expert for PR loans of the government.


----------

